# Haunted Trails Last Weekend



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

We know it is early but we hold for one weekend only a free Haunted Trails for kids and adults. All kinds of activities that day for the kids and if they do not have a costume we give them one so they can be apart of it all. We know times are tough for alot of families so that is why we do this. Hey if we bring one good scare or a smile to a kid we did our job. MISSION COMPLETE!!
This was our third annual but got rained on BOTH days so we set up in the barn.(Trails were to muddy) It was one of those days we could not get props to work etc,etc. But we made the best of it and the main thing the kids had fun and parents also. Even our camera was messing up with tons of blured pic's. Well here are some of the salveged pic's. About 99 percent of the pic's of the kids dressed up were trashed. What a bummer. Even though it rained we still had about 50 or 60 kids show up with their parents. We were shocked!! So in all it turned out to be a blast even in the rain. Now if I can figure out how to load up these pic's.


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

*few more pic's*

one of the blurry pictures I guess the setting on the camera was wrong and my wife did not realize it(notice how I blamed her).


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That's a really nice thing to do.
It sounds like a blast for the kids.
No one ever did that around where I lived, but I sure would have appredciated it.

Our haunt is all volunteer work.
The money goes towards the camp it is hosted at each year.
It's a camp for kids with disabilities and stuff and they transform the whole place into the Spooky Walk for Halloween time.
It's a great thing and they make alot of money.

ANd the pictures look cool.
I like the middle one.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Scott! It may have been a far cry from what you had planned, but as you said, making 60 kids happy is all that counted.


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

*haunt*

Thanks Vlad and Erick, its all about the kids. Also sounds cool what you do Erick. I see your point to help the kids and raise money for them. Thats top notch dude. We thought about charging a buck a person to get in and then take the dough and donate it but we thought, man what if there (which I am sure there is) is a family that cannot afford it, then they miss out and we cannot have that. I just picture a kid looking in and does not have a dollar and he just walks away sad. Cannot do that. This was the third year for the haunt and I got involved 2 years ago so this was my second time and I already have about 4 grand of my money invested but I do not care. But the way I see it is I by far am not a millionaire, I am just a working stiff just like most people but I do make decent living, and since God blessed me with a good job, great house etc,etc, This is my way of giving back. And its awesome to boot!!! And I am hooked on making props and love it. So I guess the whole thing what I am trying to say is IT'S ALL ABOUT THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Way cool Scott, you had a Great Time and did what you set out for!!

Are you still doing this for the rest of the month?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice way to start the Halloween season this year!


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

No Frighteners, It is just one weekend. Short and sweet. We know it should be longer but we have to work and it is for me about a 100 mile drive.And it is alot of work for one weekend but we think that is what makes it special.This is in a campground and 3 years ago a couple of campers came up with the idea to have a haunted trails where you drive the golf cart thru the trails and they did not have much that year, white plastic bags as ghosts and carved pumpkins. And somehow that year people from the nearby towns heard about it and came and they let them thru. Then over the next summer they told me about it and I got stuff and they got more and even more people came out last year and we did notice kids without costumes and such. So we drummed up some stuff we had and gave it to them so they fit in with the others. So all the kids had costumes and went to the halloween party and trick or treating. Then as soon as it got dark it was trail time!!!! The people from town of course did not have golf carts so we had drivers who took them and there parents thru which took about 10 minutes to drive thru. And after it was all over we were touched because parents came up to us and thanked us for the great time and it did not take rocket science to figure out that they were not that well off to do. And now their kids had a costume for Halloween also that we gave them. Or at least a better one than they brought.Well I guess word spred like wild fire and it is growing but rain put the damper on the trails this year but we set the barn up instead and they came and we served. Now after halloween this year I will go bargin shopping for costumes for the kids and hope to get more props and lights for the trails (dang, we had on loan 5 generators to light up the trails this year that we did not get the chance to use). You know Jeff I swear this is true,today at work one of the guys asked me how the trails went last weekend (I had told him about it) and I had said it rained but next year will be even better if I can help it. He looked at me and laughed and shook his head and told me your a f__kin moron, get a life guy, and walked away. I thought, this guy does not have a clue, when you look in the eyes of the parents and the kids and see the thankfulness because you know they do not have the money and if it did cost they would not be there. I am not saying all that come are broke but I bet at least half are and they could not afford to pay 10 bucks apiece to get in some other spook house. So in all I really do not care if I am called a moron or the crew who pitches in to make this work. Like I had said if we make one kid smile or their hair stand up straight our mission is complete. I hope in ten years, I still will be standing in the woods with some of the kids we scared now waiting for our next victim.
Scott


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow that is VERY cool man!!!!!


----------

